# xpresscreen XEF913 Exposure Unit



## feilong (Jan 23, 2007)

I saw this exposure unit at ISS Long Beach. It blew me away, No more emulsion, screen washing, Screeen wash booth, dark room, Film, and traditional exposure with a vacum. This thing looks awesome. the average cost per screen is like $5 compared to the normal $20. My only concern is the maximum 500 prints per screen and the screen tension. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

feilong said:


> My only concern is the maximum 500 prints per screen and the screen tension. Any feedback would be appreciated.


There's a very informative post about the system here on screenprinters.net which suggests that 500 would be extremely optimistic (his suggestion is you'll get about 5% of that). Then there's this post where the same person is selling the unit because they no longer want it.


----------



## feilong (Jan 23, 2007)

Damn, I knew it was too good to be true!


----------



## GSG (Feb 5, 2007)

This xpresscreen exposing unit is a hobby type of machine I would not recomend it in a full production shop as you said its not good for over 500 prints a screen not a good thing.. Just my thoughts though


----------



## hon623 (Jan 17, 2007)

If i remember correctly, the XpresScreen system cost about the same price of some decent machine that you need to use in the shop. Lots of our customer ask us regarding the XpresScreen system, we just don't recommend it. Cause we heard lots of the complain abt that.


----------



## VividImages (Feb 7, 2008)

I just saw this XpresScreen unit in action today at a trade show in MN. I am interested in it because it would be portable which for my business is our meat and potatoes but I am unsure because the price for a package is more than a traditional 4 color Brown compact screenprinting unit that has the dryer built in. Any more feedback from those that own and use this XpresScreen system would be of great help!


----------



## bluporcelain (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the thread and the comments.
Actually most of what you guys have mentioned, I sort of figured out. (as far as the commercial applications)

The price is killer for sure. 

I am still considering it though, maybe I can locate someone in my general area that wants to sell theirs. Basically wanted it to get my daughter stared in the screen printing and we are currently limited in space and don't have easy access to burn the screens the traditional way.

We have just about everything we need except a conveyor dryer and that will have to wait because of space and $. Right now it is not critical because we would be doing very small runs. 

Thanks to all


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

Blu,

I've used this system for 3.5 years.

See my thoughts about it in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t17660.html

Good luck


----------



## bluporcelain (May 13, 2006)

Thank you very much. 

I have ordered the unit and waiting for it to arrive. 

The one color prints are what we are in the market for, but now will have to learn how to make the 2, 3 and 4 color prints. 

We are total new at this so we will have to learn everything as we go. 

We had just started printing when I lost my darkroom so have been at a stand still. So we have to begin again. 

Thank you for the info. and the discussion. It helped a lot!

Blu


----------



## priceless prints (May 22, 2008)

Good luck with this machine. We purchased it at the ISS Trade Show in AC not too long ago. Picked it up on a Sunday. Monday, I was requesting an RMA# to return. We are screenprinters, we wanted to do away with the long process and no more chemicals sounded great. If something sounds too good to be true, it is! We learned the hard way. I am still fighting the restocking fee. This machine does NOT put out quality work ( we tried for hours) and this is also not a friendly company to deal with when you have a problem. Hope if works for you.


----------



## Superstaralways (Apr 1, 2009)

I have an XpresScreen unit and it is the BEST thing since slice bread. I have printed up to 1400 with one screen. I sometimes ave my screens and reuse them. All I do is print off my artwork and blame there it is. I just made a screen. They have the BEST training class ever and customer service is on the ball. This piece of equipment has made me SOOOOOO much money. I am thinking about buying the thermal screen printer they have because the volume of my business just keeps growing. I am very pleased with this system. No more chemicals!!!!!


----------



## l&m screen (Apr 5, 2009)

we have been using one for about 6 months, in a home business, and the quality of work that comes out of our shop is equal to if not better than the local screenprinters and we are getting their customer base due to the speed that we can turn around a job because of this system. The support has been super, they have help with everything from supplies to technique and to help with computer software setup.


----------



## Little Bit (Jan 17, 2009)

I have been using this machine for about 4 yrs. Have never had a problem with it. I would venture to say the people who have posted negative remarks on this forum that it is due to "operator error -- NOT THE MACHINE!" Sometimes there is a learning curve involved. Don't do a disservice to others by downgrading the quality of this machine.

Whatever problems you may be experiencing, the company will be glad to work with you to get it corrected.

I love my machine and would not have anything else. You can print more than 500 shirts if you don't abuse your screen. Even if you have to flash a second screen you are not breaking the bank.

This machine works!!! I have no regrets whatsoever.


----------



## gurusgrafx (Jul 27, 2009)

We have one of these, and we live about 30 mins away from their office. Had soooo many problems with this stuff. We'd make a screen it would work for about 15 uses and a part would come out and stick to the shirt. We did it exactly as we were told. even went to the office a few times and took the class. Had the same problems in the class. They blamed it on bad rolls of material but every roll we got had issues. If your doing single colors its not that bad. as soon as you have to flash you really have to wait until the shirt is completely cooled down to add the next color. They told me 4 different temperatures to let the shirt cool to between flashes.. It was kinda sad how much it changed every time we talked to the rep. 

pin holes are really bad.. after a few uses they just start appearing everywhere. We were using the ink they told us worked best with the system (union ink) did everything we were told. Operator error was not a factor.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

I looked at this in Long Beach and was not really that impressed. Every time I asked a question concerning different aspects of the screens characteristics he went into the same line over and over without ever addressing my questions. I figured that it was easier not to pursue it than try to deal with what would happen when I needed help.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

All in all it is a great idea and I am sure in the future someone will perfect it!


----------



## kla10 (Jul 12, 2008)

Would you mind if I asked what questions you were asking that you couldn't get answers to? I've looked at this machine before and there were things about it that intrigued me. Thanks


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

I was asking question regarding pin hole and issues than may arise when your in production with multiple colors. I was trying to get a feel for the system and find out if it was something that I could benefit from or not.


----------



## gurusgrafx (Jul 27, 2009)

another problem with the screens if you get a build up of ink off to the side coming off the squeegee and do not keep it cleaned off right away it will start separating the film from the screen then your run across with the squeegee and bust a huge glob of ink all over your shirt. 

they also sent us to another shop that used the system so we could see how he did it because he was like one of their best customers told everyone how great the stuff was etc etc. Well we got to his shop and he used almost an entire roll of scotch tape on the back of the screen. He said he did it to stop the pin holes. when I say he used scotch tape I mean the man basically traced his artwork with tape. It was ridiculous. When I brought that to their attention they stopped trying to help us.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Like I said before, I think it is a great idea and sooner or later I think someone will perfect it. I personally would rather deal with the time and chemicals achiving consistantly high quality screens than not know if the screen was going to hold up or not...


----------



## bluporcelain (May 13, 2006)

I have not said much because I have not had a chance to use it much since my initial posts, however want to put in my two cents worth.

I have the Xpress Screen and not 100 percent happy with it. For speed in getting the screen, can't beat it. We have experienced the other problems mentioned, pinholes mostly are a big problem. I attributed a lot of it to our lack of experience with screen printing. 

In 1 (ONE) instance we were able to get about 30 to 40 prints off one screen and it started to fall apart. 

I originally bought the machine for my daughter also in an attempt to get her interested in screen. I have a four color, single station and flash for her also. We even began doing our own screens but when we found the Xpress it just seemed to be the ticket to get her started without the chemical mess. Unfortunately, it has turned into a big hole that I threw money into. 

As far as customer service they have always seemed to be good about it, just not gettng anywhere. As a last resort I am going to try a few things when time allows to see if I can salvage something.

In the meantime I will most likely be putting the press up for sale and try to get at least what I paid for it. 

I am bummed out, but oh well. 

I was hoping to bring screen printing into my business so we could expand, but sigh, another day and another dollar.
Blu


----------



## screen dummy (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry if I am a little late in responding to this post. Xpresscreen is crap. Getting rid of it would be the best thing you could do. Maybe you can trade it in for a conventional exposure unit. This is what I am working on now. I am fed with this crap. I run low on mesh (which is because each 1 color job requires on average 2 screens to complete it) it costs over $500 for more mesh. If I was making my screens the conventional way and was running low on emulsion it would only cost me $25 for a new quart. Big difference on cost. They also brag about the "No Chemicals" with their system, who cares. Franmar makes some really safe chemicals to reclaim screens. Enough of my rant. All I can say is get rid of it now and go old school with your screen making.


----------



## heavenlydesign (Jan 19, 2010)

I have had a very large Lawson Screen Printing system and I now have the xpresscreen system. Unless you are doing 100 plus shirt orders all the time the larger systems are not what you need. My xpresscreen system works great for those 5-100 shrt orders that are about all I get. If you take your time and do it right it is very easy. The cost is only around $5 per screen and you just use regular paper for your design.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Any recent customers with some feedback on this machine? I have been watching it for a few years now, and the complaints always seem to be the same.... I am still interested, however (DAMN! This process seems to have a hold on me in the same way DTG printing does - everyone tells you that you're going to have problems, but curiosity eventually gets the best of you!  )

We do almost ENTIRELY short-run business, and there are certain applications where DTG just doesn't fit - ie, the local Yoga clubs who want a simple one-color print on athletic apparel, but they only need a few for each class.... I don't like to use the DTG for those, since athletic garments tend to take more abuse than standard "wear around town" tees. For me, I would never need to print more than 2 or 3 dozen items, since we can do larger orders on our manual or automatic screen press.

Any thoughts?


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

Rhino has a similar system out. On that one you use your own screens, that way you
get higher tension. I don't have the address but just goggle it.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Very interesting.... RhinoTech, Inc. -- Screen Printing Products -- Screen Cleaning


----------



## ctawards (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: xpresscreen XEF913 Exposure Unit - SALE*

We LOVED ours the brief time we were able to use it! Most of our customers were the same as you described...so we used this system for that - shorter runs that we needed to kick out QUICK! We did about 150 shirts per screen, but that was the largest order in the short time we used it. 

With that being said, obviously one wouldn't say bad things if they were trying to sell one, and we do have one! lol If you are close by and decide you would like to buy one for 1/2 the cost and want more details and photos, feel free to email me.  We had to close suddenly due to a family emergency, and have our 9x13 for sale (the large one). We are 2nd owner but only used it about 20 times TOPS before having to close. The original owner had his for a short time but partnered up with an existing business that was set in the traditional method, so it sat on the table for a while before we purchased it. Works GREAT! I do not know where you are located but we would prefer to not ship as it's VERY heavy and has bulbs and glass in it - you can probably tell we don't sell/ship often.  

We are in Texas. [email protected]


----------



## Little Bit (Jan 17, 2009)

I have the XEF913. Have used it about 5 years. Do mostly small orders, but have printed 100 shirts from one screen. I prefer this machine compared to the chemical method. It is faster to set up for print and you don't have to be reclaiming screens all the time. I have found the company to be very helpful. Needless to say, I am a satisfied customer.


----------



## terrydolin (Mar 31, 2008)

Re: xpress screen We use the system all the time, short runs long runs foil two color up to six colors, expreiance with the exsposure unit and your printer, we tape our frames just like traditional screens, we do both. if i have a pin hole i use tape just like tradtional screens, i do add tape to the back top, botton and each side where the edge if squgee runs, i have made 200 shirts before over 500 transfers so when people say its not a good system they are wrong and have no real experiance with it. i have attached video and we are not affiliated with exprescreen, transfers we us the rhino powder from ryonet or richardson supply, be sure to hold the transfer and tap against the power box or flick it with your finger several times to remove the extra powder around the edges, we also cut around a transfer before using it, direct to shirt as well with white ink from preformance screen ink, other colors work well and we use 70 duo on white athletic yellow and 60 on other colors. this makes the screen last longer. i have calculated the cost per screen and find the 70 mesh is about 2.50 per screen and the 100 count is about 3.00 high detail can be achived. small logos can be done in multi color but you have to pay attention to registration, heat from the platen can break down the screen so cool it down to 90 degrees works best. we do this every all the time and make a profit with it, stamps can be made too and we have them but dont realy promote them 
here are some video we made ourself and plan to make more
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Te9LR4hfDBk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em0zdejEQ1E
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__ig-G02RtE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuYIn1IOH-0


----------



## terrydolin (Mar 31, 2008)

Re: xpress screen We use the system all the time, short runs long runs foil two color up to six colors, expreiance with the exsposure unit and your printer, we tape our frames just like traditional screens, we do both. if i have a pin hole i use tape just like tradtional screens, i do add tape to the back top, botton and each side where the edge if squgee runs, i have made 200 shirts before over 500 transfers so when people say its not a good system they are wrong and have no real experiance with it. i have attached video and we are not affiliated with exprescreen, transfers we us the rhino powder from ryonet or richardson supply, be sure to hold the transfer and tap against the power box or flick it with your finger several times to remove the extra powder around the edges, we also cut around a transfer before using it, direct to shirt as well with white ink from preformance screen ink, other colors work well and we use 70 duo on white athletic yellow and 60 on other colors. this makes the screen last longer. i have calculated the cost per screen and find the 70 mesh is about 2.50 per screen and the 100 count is about 3.00 high detail can be achived. small logos can be done in multi color but you have to pay attention to registration, heat from the platen can break down the screen so cool it down to 90 degrees works best. we do this every all the time and make a profit with it, stamps can be made too and we have them but dont realy promote them
here are some video we made ourself and plan to make more
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Te9LR4hfDBk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em0zdejEQ1E
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__ig-G02RtE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuYIn1IOH-0


----------



## Little Bit (Jan 17, 2009)

I have been using the XEF913 for about 6-7 years. Have never had any trouble. My business is mostly short runs, one color print. However, we also do two color prints, full back, left chest mostly. Anytime we have over a 100 shirt order with multiple colors I send the job out for print.

This machine has served me well and if it breaks down tomorrow I will buy another. I am not set up for reclaiming screens, degreasing, coating, etc. I can be ready to print in 10 minutes or less.

I am a HAPPY CUSTOMER! If you have pin holes, put a piece of tape over it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

terrydolin said:


> Re: xpress screen We use the system all the time, short runs long runs foil two color up to six colors, expreiance with the exsposure unit and your printer, we tape our frames just like traditional screens, we do both. if i have a pin hole i use tape just like tradtional screens, i do add tape to the back top, botton and each side where the edge if squgee runs, i have made 200 shirts before over 500 transfers so when people say its not a good system they are wrong and have no real experiance with it. i have attached video and we are not affiliated with exprescreen, transfers we us the rhino powder from ryonet or richardson supply, be sure to hold the transfer and tap against the power box or flick it with your finger several times to remove the extra powder around the edges, we also cut around a transfer before using it, direct to shirt as well with white ink from preformance screen ink, other colors work well and we use 70 duo on white athletic yellow and 60 on other colors. this makes the screen last longer. i have calculated the cost per screen and find the 70 mesh is about 2.50 per screen and the 100 count is about 3.00 high detail can be achived. small logos can be done in multi color but you have to pay attention to registration, heat from the platen can break down the screen so cool it down to 90 degrees works best. we do this every all the time and make a profit with it, stamps can be made too and we have them but dont realy promote them
> here are some video we made ourself and plan to make more
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Te9LR4hfDBk
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em0zdejEQ1E
> ...


Great info but I tried going to your homepage and it brings up a searchpage?


----------



## terrydolin (Mar 31, 2008)

but the cideos worked ok did they our home page is down due to setting up e com


----------



## Massauto (Jun 1, 2015)

Does anyone know if there's a replacement pressure switch for the XEF913.

The unit I have will flash but only if there's a folded T-Shirt placed over the screen.

Still works fine, but thought there might be a replacement switch.

Also, I'm interested in selling this machine if anyone's interested.

Thank you.


----------



## terrydolin (Mar 31, 2008)

xpressscreen has some parts but im sure that is is still available to buy, they still make the screen maker 1000. it has the same switch im pretty sure.


----------

